# Do I need to deactivate my uber account while I shop for insurance?



## milehigh5280 (Mar 17, 2018)

I have been driving part time (daytime only and no weekends) for about 8 weeks. It has more to do with getting out of the house and doing something (I'm retired) than money. But I actually have enjoyed it. Like an idiot I never thought about the implications of doing this and my insurance. I called my insurance company and said I had been thinking about driving for uber and lyft. They said I would not be covered and they would discontinue my insurance if I did. So I immediately stopped driving and looking for the correct insurance with ride share coverage. My long winded question is .... should I temporarily shut down my driver accounts while I get proper insurance? Or can I leave the accounts open and simply stop driving? I'm concerned that big insurance companies can see if I've been driving for uber. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Determine if a rideshare endorsement is offered in your state and which carriers offer it. Then, with transparency, get a policy with the endorsement so it’s all on the up and up.

I wouldn’t worry about deactivating your app accounts. No way a carrier could make such determination of you already driving unless you had a claim or a citation while doing rideshare.


----------



## milehigh5280 (Mar 17, 2018)

Rideshare endorsements are offered here and I've gotten a surprisingly reasonable quote from Safeco. I may just break this one car away from my current policy (homeowners, 2 cars and umbrella coverage) and leave everything else intact. I like my current company and their rates but they won't do the rideshare thing at all. So I won't deactivate my accounts but I sure as hell won't be driving for a few weeks. 
I wonder what my current company would do if they knew I moved the car to safeco to do ridesharing. I do have an umbrella policy. 



Thanks for your help.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I’m with Safeco for home and cars and umbrella. Rideshare rates are very reasonable in WA and OR.

Your current carrier can’t do a thing other than maybe raise your rates on the car you still have bundled. But, since you’re simply moving the other car to another carrier, you don’t have to say why. It’s your prerogative. Keep it brief, courteous and respectful, that’s all.


----------



## milehigh5280 (Mar 17, 2018)

Good advice. I told the agent to also give me a quote for moving everything over. But most companies can't compete with the carrier I currently have. And that carrier is one of the highest rated insurance companies there is. We shall see. BTW the quote from Safeco charged me $78/year for the extra rideshare coverage.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Insurance companies you have ways of finding out if you are doing Lyft or Uber. And should they decide to cancel you on the grounds that you violated your personal insurance policy you will be forced to get what is called high risk insurance and for that you will pay through the ass. Maybe you should have checked before you started driving for Uber. And for the rest of you idiots who think you're getting away with something, you're not. There are so many stories of people getting caught doing ride sharing, that it is no joke no no more. 
Oh and one more thing before I burst your bubble, ever hear of insurance fraud?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

milehigh5280 said:


> I have been driving part time (daytime only and no weekends) for about 8 weeks. It has more to do with getting out of the house and doing something (I'm retired) than money. But I actually have enjoyed it. Like an idiot I never thought about the implications of doing this and my insurance. I called my insurance company and said I had been thinking about driving for uber and lyft. They said I would not be covered and they would discontinue my insurance if I did. So I immediately stopped driving and looking for the correct insurance with ride share coverage. My long winded question is .... should I temporarily shut down my driver accounts while I get proper insurance? Or can I leave the accounts open and simply stop driving? I'm concerned that big insurance companies can see if I've been driving for uber.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Yes, you will need to deactivate Uber and Lyft accounts while shopping for insurance. When I was shopping around I also jacked my rideshare car up and set it on axle stands so that it was no longer in contact with the road, just in case. If you have discussed your rideshare activities with your wife, then you will also want to bind and gag her until you have started a new insurance policy. This also goes for anyone else you have discussed this with. You'll also need to wipe your computer hard drive to eliminate all digital trails of rideshare from it and consider changing your phone number.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

You’re covered under Uber’s/Lyft’s insurance while you drive. Lyft has a $2500 deductible so you def do want rideshare insurance on top.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> You're covered under Uber's/Lyft's insurance while you drive. Lyft has a $2500 deductible so you def do want rideshare insurance on top.


Please do not try responding with non-relative needless information that has nothing to do with the subject at hand.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

milehigh5280 said:


> I have been driving part time (daytime only and no weekends) for about 8 weeks. It has more to do with getting out of the house and doing something (I'm retired) than money. But I actually have enjoyed it. Like an idiot I never thought about the implications of doing this and my insurance. I called my insurance company and said I had been thinking about driving for uber and lyft. They said I would not be covered and they would discontinue my insurance if I did. So I immediately stopped driving and looking for the correct insurance with ride share coverage. My long winded question is .... should I temporarily shut down my driver accounts while I get proper insurance? Or can I leave the accounts open and simply stop driving? I'm concerned that big insurance companies can see if I've been driving for uber.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Theoretically, simply not driving should be enough (you can, honestly, state that you are not driving Uber/Lyft). While it is true that while driving with Uber/Lyft, you would have their insurance, I would strongly advise not driving anyway, while you get your personal insurance sorted. Let's say, for the sake of argument, that you just dropped off a pax (and you were covered by Uber for that part), and were just diving to a staging area while waiting for another ping. If you had an accident, and your insurance got word of it somehow that you were online waiting on a ride (or on your way to pick up a pax), they could claim non-coverage, and you'd be in a world of hurt.

I suspect that you already realize this as you are asking about it, but I've stated it just to clarify for anyone else reading this thread later. While having your driver accounts deactivated would certainly prove you weren't driving, I believe simply not going on line (in a pinch, records could be subpoenaed to prove you weren't driving) would probably be sufficient while you sort it out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Remember, uber specifically states that Their collision coverage in period 2 and 3 is contingent on you have valid insurance. If your insurance company cancels your policy for doing rideshare, you no longer have valid insurance.

You will still be covered under liability, as that covers Ubers ass too, but your car and medical bills are on you.

Guarantee You with the over abundancd of Uber drivers these days, every insurance company has a way of determining if you have an active account, if they arent already getting that direct from Uber themselves.

If i were an insurance adjuster, one of the first things I would do in any high dollar claim is to see if they violated any part of the policy terms. Looking to see if You have an active rideshare account would be easy pickings.

Small fender bender? They may not bother. Total loss? Hospital bills? Its the adjusted job to save the company money and even get bonuses for denying or lowering claim amounts.

You dont even have to be actively ridesharing at the time of the accident. Its the fact you are using a vehicle under their policy for commercial purposes when you more than likely have a non-commercial use clause in your contract with them.

However, Most companies are beginning to become more rideshare friendly.



Pawtism said:


> , I believe simply not going on line (in a pinch, records could be subpoenaed to prove you weren't driving) would probably be sufficient while you sort it out.


If the company really doesnt want to pay out on a high dollar claim, it wouldn't matter if you were online at the time or not. If your policy has a non-commercial use clause, you violated that policy the second you accepted your first ride even if that ride was a month ago and you only did it once.

The company May not do their due diligence, they may not care or they may be lenient on you but those are all risks.

Get proper insurance immediately before they decide to cancel the policy . it will make getting another policy much harder.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Remember, uber specifically states that Their collision coverage in period 2 and 3 is contingent on you have valid insurance. If your insurance company cancels your policy for doing rideshare, you no longer have valid insurance.
> 
> You will still be covered under liability, as that covers Ubers ass too, but your car and medical bills are on you.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with your points. It seems unlikely that if he were to stop driving right now, and were to have an accident a month from now, and when asked if he did uber/lyft he said no (which would be a truthful answer then), that they'd actually find out that he had done it a month and a half ago. Any subpoena of Uber/Lyft would be as of the date of the incident.

While, in theory, you're right, let's say he foolishly said to them "but i used to", then they'd certainly try to not pay (that's what they do hehe), it's just very unlikely they'd find out unless he slipped or something (assuming he stopped driving now and did not again until after having better policy). Either way though, I definitely agree that he needs to get himself insurance that will include ride share. It's only a few bucks a month more for most places.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

In New York state there is no ride-sharing insurance available. Insurance companies are simply cancelling policies in denying claims. The problem is the people who work for Uber tend to believe everything over tells them. You need to contact your own insurance company. They are the ones you make your payment to, they are the ones who are going to pay any claim, and they are the ones who make the decision. You work for a app. They can shut you off in a minute and pretend you never existed. There are stories of drivers losing everything they own because they were involved in a accident and found out the hard way what their good friend Uber thinks about them when push comes to shove.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Taxi tony said:


> In New York state there is no ride-sharing insurance available. Insurance companies are simply cancelling policies in denying claims. The problem is the people who work for Uber tend to believe everything over tells them. You need to contact your own insurance company. They are the ones you make your payment to, they are the ones who are going to pay any claim, and they are the ones who make the decision. You work for a app. They can shut you off in a minute and pretend you never existed. There are stories of drivers losing everything they own because they were involved in a accident and found out the hard way what their good friend Uber thinks about them when push comes to shove.


That always make us wonder if we make enough to pay for the insurance and tax to risk one's life and time to do ridesharing for a for profit biz.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Get online and shop around. You should be able to get a new policy with rideshare insurance in 24 hours. Your old insurance will then refund you a pro-rated amount.

Try Progressive first and get 2 more quotes.

I wouldn't sweat it. I told my insurance company I was doing Uber and they said they couldn't cover it, so I found a new company and switched the next day. It wasn't an issue at all.

I uploaded my new info to Uber and it did take 24 hrs for it to be approved.

...and now I realize this is a month old and he is already set. Yay!


----------



## Blingin (Feb 7, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Theoretically, simply not driving should be enough (you can, honestly, state that you are not driving Uber/Lyft). While it is true that while driving with Uber/Lyft, you would have their insurance, I would strongly advise not driving anyway, while you get your personal insurance sorted. Let's say, for the sake of argument, that you just dropped off a pax (and you were covered by Uber for that part), and were just diving to a staging area while waiting for another ping. If you had an accident, and your insurance got word of it somehow that you were online waiting on a ride (or on your way to pick up a pax), they could claim non-coverage, and you'd be in a world of hurt.
> 
> I suspect that you already realize this as you are asking about it, but I've stated it just to clarify for anyone else reading this thread later. While having your driver accounts deactivated would certainly prove you weren't driving, I believe simply not going on line (in a pinch, records could be subpoenaed to prove you weren't driving) would probably be sufficient while you sort it out.


I will try asking this question here before I start another thread. I financed my car, I want to look for an insurance company that has a rideshare option.
Will Capital One who financed my car find out about it if I drop the insurance I have now after I find one that offers rideshare?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

When you finance an auto the finance company wants to be on the policy so yes you have to tell them and the new insurance company.


----------



## Blingin (Feb 7, 2018)

So I tried to see if my insurance for the past 15 years would cover me as an Uber driver and they said no. Looked up Geico and bought commercial insurance for Uber/Lyft which also covers my and my wife's personal driving also for less than than I was paying Liberty Mutual and a lower deductible.
If you get in an accident even on app, Geico is your primary insurance, but they will use Uber's insurance as an umbrella policy, and they will be the ones that get JR to pay up their part.
I am financing a 2015 Altima, and he told me that all they will do is inform the bank that the car is covered.
The gap is real, you just have to find a solution for yourself, but it's not all doom and gloom, as long as your state has insurance companies like Geico that would cover you.
I did it through the internet, when I entered Uber, they said no, but linked me to their commercial side where I did obtain the insurance.


----------



## Pfestus (Feb 9, 2018)

milehigh5280 said:


> I have been driving part time (daytime only and no weekends) for about 8 weeks. It has more to do with getting out of the house and doing something (I'm retired) than money. But I actually have enjoyed it. Like an idiot I never thought about the implications of doing this and my insurance. I called my insurance company and said I had been thinking about driving for uber and lyft. They said I would not be covered and they would discontinue my insurance if I did. So I immediately stopped driving and looking for the correct insurance with ride share coverage. My long winded question is .... should I temporarily shut down my driver accounts while I get proper insurance? Or can I leave the accounts open and simply stop driving? I'm concerned that big insurance companies can see if I've been driving for uber.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


That is funny, I could have written your post word for word. Except when I was talking to my insurance company (Farm Bureau) they informed me that they just recently started offering a rideshare endorsement. And it was surprisingly affordable. Like $15 extra for the car I Uber with.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

milehigh5280 said:


> I have been driving part time (daytime only and no weekends) for about 8 weeks. It has more to do with getting out of the house and doing something (I'm retired) than money. But I actually have enjoyed it. Like an idiot I never thought about the implications of doing this and my insurance. I called my insurance company and said I had been thinking about driving for uber and lyft. They said I would not be covered and they would discontinue my insurance if I did. So I immediately stopped driving and looking for the correct insurance with ride share coverage. My long winded question is .... should I temporarily shut down my driver accounts while I get proper insurance? Or can I leave the accounts open and simply stop driving? I'm concerned that big insurance companies can see if I've been driving for uber.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Dont request to have account temporarily shut down, it might be permenant!! Just search for insurance while account is still account. State farm is good and surprisingly not as expensive as I thought. You dont have to have an rideshare endorsement, just make sure who ever you choose is cool with you doing rideshare.



milehigh5280 said:


> I have been driving part time (daytime only and no weekends) for about 8 weeks. It has more to do with getting out of the house and doing something (I'm retired) than money. But I actually have enjoyed it. Like an idiot I never thought about the implications of doing this and my insurance. I called my insurance company and said I had been thinking about driving for uber and lyft. They said I would not be covered and they would discontinue my insurance if I did. So I immediately stopped driving and looking for the correct insurance with ride share coverage. My long winded question is .... should I temporarily shut down my driver accounts while I get proper insurance? Or can I leave the accounts open and simply stop driving? I'm concerned that big insurance companies can see if I've been driving for uber.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Good news!!! Just contact James Rivers they will cover the cost!! If you get into an accident while transporting an passenger James Rivers is Obligated to pay for the damages. The same happened to me in 2016 and JR paid for my repairs despite my metromile policy being expired and the accident being my fault. Because you were working at the time you dont have to deal with your primary insurance.


----------

